
Handheld Torch Accelerates Hot Breaching - jackgavigan
http://defense-update.com/20150703_tectorch.html
======
jacquesm
Not sure why this was flagged, first (I think) time I've used my 'vouch'
powers. This is a legitimate article describing a hand-held thermite powered
torch, with much the same effects as an oxy-acetylene torch or plasma torch
but without the power requirements or the large amount of gear that you'd have
to lug along. Wonder how it switches off once ignited.

~~~
DanBC
1) Daily fucking Mail

2) Dupe, eg

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10596808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10596808)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10590381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10590381)

~~~
jackgavigan
I originally submitted this link - [http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-
gadget/us-air-force-...](http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/us-
air-force-develops-real-life-lightsaber-that-lets-soldiers-slice-through-
steel-doors-in-seconds) \- before I noticed that the Daily Mail was the
original source.

It's a pity HN doesn't support multiple URLs for the same story.

~~~
dang
> It's a pity HN doesn't support multiple URLs for the same story

We'll get there.

------
trdtaylor1
Looks like they took a Macgyver episode and made it a little smaller

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF6FUVxAVzI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF6FUVxAVzI)

